

An open letter to Wikipedia by Philip Roth - xbryanx
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/books/2012/09/an-open-letter-to-wikipedia.html

======
fluxon
Obvious guy says: this situation was entirely Roth's fault, for failing to
address the issue through the usual channels by which authors correct
misunderstandings of their work: in an essay, an interview, or, oh, I don't
know, an open letter to critics, published somewhere substantial. He has now
kicked the dog for eating its dog food, then fed it more dog food.

------
wnoise
And now that it's in a secondary source (The New Yorker), someone will correct
it.

EDIT: has corrected it.

